# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Shelley, AI horror writer, MIT Media Lab’s Scalable Cooperation group, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

twitter.com/shelley_ai

Team:

Pinar Yanardhag

Manuel Cebrian

Iyad Rahwan

----------


## Airicist

Article "Can artificial intelligence learn to scare us?"
With Shelley, the world’s first artificial intelligence-human horror story collaboration, MIT researchers aim for goosebumps.

by MIT Media Lab 
October 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Do you think this Horror A.I. 's stories are scary?

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> A bot was created to write terrifying horror stories, drawing on a neural network feed of classic tales...and twitter user input. Do the scary stories really chill you? Kim and Dani break it down!
> 
> "MACHINES ARE TAKING OVER JOBS, taking over lives, and just plain taking over. This common fear is an inspiration for a new AI bot created by the Media Lab at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), nicknamed “Shelley.” But, rather than being part of that particular horror story, “she” is writing her own scary stories. Named for the English writer Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley, who penned Frankenstein: or, The Modern Prometheus, Shelley is an AI system that feeds on the horrors of other writers."

----------

